# B13 Service Manual



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

Does anyone know ehre I can get a factory service manual for the b13? I will take it online or in hand I really dont care. I would prefer to have the actual book for obvious reasons in my garage. Thanx in advance.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/publications/B13.html

^^70 bucks for the CD though.

I believe if you search around you'll be able to find how you can buy a 20 dollar one day pass to all of Nissan's FSM's, TSB's, etc. Then you can download your FSM and all the TSB's if you have a decent internet connection.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I got the B13 FSM if ya want it, free, I'll send it to you over AIM or something...it's like 15 megs. I'm on it pretty often so hit me up..I'm SilverWarriorz


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.alldata.com/products/diy/index.html

You can buy a subscription for $25/year for one vehicle.


----------



## Sickle584th (Aug 22, 2004)

I have the B13 FSM as well.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> I got the B13 FSM if ya want it, free, I'll send it to you over AIM or something...it's like 15 megs. I'm on it pretty often so hit me up..I'm SilverWarriorz


hey man, ive been looking for that service manual too. you wouldnt mind if i hit you up too would you?


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Any one with this CD in their possession and willing to share for a convenience fee, please hit me with the PM.

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=CDB1391


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> I got the B13 FSM if ya want it, free, I'll send it to you over AIM or something...it's like 15 megs. I'm on it pretty often so hit me up..I'm SilverWarriorz


I'd like to get this as well.
And anyone with the CD, let me know too.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

www.phatg20.net

Register and verify, then go to the FSM's area and download it.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I believe these two are nice to have:

Factory Service Manual ( $70.00):
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=CDB1391

And, the Parts Catalogue($35.00):

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=CDB13


So the total cost is $105 + shipping/handling etc.

I wonder if there are few poeple interested then we will be able to split the cost. Send the message if you have interest. It's not a group buy, but this is a kinda share buy. Since you use these CDs only once in a while.

Around four shares will be the best, but I am willing to do with less or more, depending upon the response.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> www.phatg20.net
> 
> Register and verify, then go to the FSM's area and download it.



Are these exactly the same as the Service Manual CD, I downloaded these and seem to be pretty good, however I have never seen the FSM, so not sure if something is missing in this download.

Thanks toolapcfan for the great link.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I have the '93 B13 manual in book form and I like it a lot better than the CD version that I have for the B13, but considering the cd version was free and the book cost me $80. I don't regret buying the book, I use it daily to help people out. The later versions of the FSM's for newer Sentras and the G20's, they appear to be indentical to the paper version. I haven't seen the paper version for any of them, but they look layed out the same as my paper version, so I assume they're just as good, they're certainly just as easy to navigate as my paper one.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Does anyone have an electronic copy of the 1991 or B13 Sentra FSM? May I download it from you? PM me.


----------

